# Master mechanics opinion?



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Is there a possible way to ask (or pay) 5 master mechanics for the true costs involved in rideshare? For let’s say 5 different vehicles? Contributors opinion in a set up explanation? MIT has their analysis and Uber slammed it, is there a way UP can conduct its own research panel on the topic of true costs? I am taking about asking highly trained mechanics that can realistically explain the true costs of doing rideshare? Since Uber laughed at MIT’s study, is it really that hard to find 5 master mechanics to lend or be paid an hour of their time for assessment of parts and labor per hr vs rates accumulated?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Which vehicles? 

Toyota Prius - 
Chevy Malibu - 
Honda Accord 
Kia Sorento XL 7 Seater 
Hyundai Sonata


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Iann said:


> Which vehicles?
> 
> Toyota Prius -
> Chevy Malibu -
> ...


Not sure, any, I just want to see their take on costs of labor and replacement and how long they think those parts would last and if the rates can keep up etc. Just an idea, I think MIT was onto something with the 3.50hr assesment and backtracked because of a "would be" scenario, I would just like to hear it from the pros mouths what costs are what, I know in my aging car, I'm dumping nothing but money to keep it going, so how much is it really costing nicer cars overall

And how much are we really making, this stems from the continued rate cutes, I just want facts that can back the rate cuts by U/L's decision


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I think there is way too many variables for an accurate number. The best thing you can do is know what it cost you to operate your car. I have been tracking my operating costs on the last 4 vehicles I have owned. 5 Owners can own the same year, make, and model and have completely different costs.

Driving habits is big, poor driving habits can jack up your costs very quickly.
Routine and not so routine maintenance makes a big difference.
Road conditions make a difference.
Geographical variables make a difference.
What do you do while waiting for a ping can make a big difference. (car off, car running, driving, parked)

I'm sure if I thought about it I could name more.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I think there is way too many variables for an accurate number. The best thing you can do is know what it cost you to operate your car. I have been tracking my operating costs on the last 4 vehicles I have owned. 5 Owners can own the same year, make, and model and have completely different costs.
> 
> Driving habits is big, poor driving habits can jack up your costs very quickly.
> Routine and not so routine maintenance makes a big difference.
> ...


I honestly would love to see the worst case scenario in wear and tear vs the best, yes it is hard, but can be done, most drivers are driving around looking for a ping, perhaps the pros thoughts on wear and tear can help in that etc. There has to be a more definitive answer in wear and tear then we know by basically just opinion.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I just had struts ball joints and tie rod ends put on my Nissan versa and the cost w a front end alignment was $600. We are driving rideshare, if you have to figure depreciation or mechanics pay. You have the wrong car or mechanic....


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I just had struts ball joints and tie rod ends put on my Nissan versa and the cost w a front end alignment was $600. We are driving rideshare, if you have to figure depreciation or mechanics pay. You have the wrong car or mechanic....


 Count all the parts you are also wearing out and factor that in? How much are you making 600 for struts and alignment for now what about the hundreds of other things? Does your mechanic have that answer, mine sure says it's a losing game with the rates


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> and how long they think those parts would last


There is no such master.

Aside from your tires, brakes, etc, some parts can last a couple of years while others will outlast the car, be taken from a junk yard and be born again in another car. 
Some fuel pumps have 9 lives.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

That is true, so driving on a prayer? Or should we actually figure what “could” go out and eventually will, and compare that to profit?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I haven't started yet but I've been using the table on ridester for my estimations while I wait for legalization and to decide if this will work for me or not.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> I haven't started yet but I've been using the table on ridester for my estimations while I wait for legalization and to decide if this will work for me or not.


You ain't legal?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Nope, I think we're the last major center in NA to still not have ridesharing. We're being told we should have it in the fall.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Nope, I think we're the last major center in NA to still not have ridesharing. We're being told we should have it in the fall.


The fact you responded here kinda scares me, no offense


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Not sure why. I'm pretty confident we'll get it this time, so I'm doing my homework and learning. Since I've been an active member in several forums in the past, I figured I'd participate here as I learn as well.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Not sure why. I'm pretty confident we'll get it this time, so I'm doing my homework and learning. Since I've been an active member in several forums in the past, I figured I'd participate here as I learn as well.


Screw it way smarter than me, have at it


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks. I way overthink some things, other things I jump into headlong without a care in the world. I like to think they balance.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Thanks. I way overthink some things, other things I jump into headlong without a care in the world. I like to think they balance.


Fan of your style (btw I am hated here) so don't be buddies


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I think you also have to factor the quality of parts you're putting back on. I know a driver who went through two sets of wheel bearings in six months. Those cheap China brakes and rotors aren't good either.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I think you also have to factor the quality of parts you're putting back on. I know a driver who went through two sets of wheel bearings in six months. Those cheap China brakes and rotors aren't good either.


That is true my first Uber status was #bosstatuss no linglong tires by a hot college chick 4 years ago lol, just sayin


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Fan of your style (btw I am hated here) so don't be buddies


Fine, you're dead to me now.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Fine, you're dead to me now.


I got my big eye on you, which means snot lol


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> That is true my first Uber status was #bosstatuss no linglong tires by a hot college chick 4 years ago lol, just sayin


Lol....in my ventures of fixing my car and getting parts I came to the conclusion that advance auto is the worst. They sell you overpriced refurbished parts with a core charge. I bought calipers from them and in one month they looked worse (surface rust from cheap finish) than the rear calipers which were 6 years old and factory. They refurbish metal with cheap coating and replace with new guide pins....they are for sure worse than cheap Chinese parts, and a bad cheap USA parts racket.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol....in my ventures of fixing my car and getting parts I came to the conclusion that advance auto is the worst. They sell you overpriced refurbished parts with a core charge. I bought calipers from them and in one month they looked worse (surface rust from cheap finish) than the rear calipers which were 6 years old and factory. They refurbish metal with cheap coating and replace with new guide pins....they are sure a parts racket


I go to Orileys not because I care, are they shit? Plot thickens thanks man, will avoid like plague


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> I go to Orileys not because I care, are they shit? Plot thickens thanks man, will avoid like plague


Not sure....im a maintenance freak and try and fix stuff before it breaks. I order online mostly and have several trusted parts places I use. I try to avoid all local overpriced part stores. Sometimes ordering online and overnight delivery is still cheaper than local garbage.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Fan of your style (btw I am hated here) so don't be buddies


Just because we disagree on just about everything you say doesn't mean we don't like you ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just because we disagree on just about everything you say doesn't mean we don't like you ?


Just giving him a head start before the Reich
And you said you agreed on most...peculiar


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just because we disagree on just about everything you say doesn't mean we don't like you ?


His whole forum is based on disagree....lol...hence the rules


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So be careful here newcomer, or you may lose dignity and basics

Everyone wants to be a star here but are just fat slobs working regular jobs, could use real people to make traction instead of working guy celebs that are unfit and have nothing to offer

Sad stuff

Pls get out with these slobs and bring in facts


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> So be careful here newcomer, or you may lose dignity and basics
> 
> Everyone wants to be a star here but are just fat slobs working regular jobs, could use real people to make traction instead of working guy celebs that are unfit and have nothing to offer
> 
> ...


I'll see my way out


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I just had struts ball joints and tie rod ends put on my Nissan versa and the cost w a front end alignment was $600. We are driving rideshare, if you have to figure depreciation or mechanics pay. You have the wrong car or mechanic....


As long as you drive a 10 yr old+ Toyota, you have no worries and benefit from each 
in-app mile driven!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'll see my way out


I love you but you have no clue so @@@@ If that is you take for drivers, bigger than both of us



RideshareUSA said:


> As long as you drive a 10 yr old+ Toyota, you have no worries and benefit from each
> in-app mile driven!


And how many drive Toyota's



Cableguynoe said:


> I'll see my way out


Go on boy, don't come back


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I think you also have to factor the quality of parts you're putting back on. I know a driver who went through two sets of wheel bearings in six months. Those cheap China brakes and rotors aren't good either.


True, and what part of the country?

What you want is something that has soooooo many variables that's its absurd.

Your mechanics? From the south, the far north? Parts react differently to different climates.

Frozen parts will break quicker than warm weather parts.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I love you but you have no clue so FU If that is you take for drivers, bigger than both of us
> 
> 
> And how many drive Toyota's
> ...


What???
Anyway, if you don't, you should!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> True, and what part of the country?
> 
> What you want is something that has soooooo many variables that's its absurd.
> 
> ...


So climate...tell me how it is different, don't cry explain why your rate is low



RideshareUSA said:


> What???
> Anyway, if you don't, you should!


What is your response for drivers ?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> So be careful here newcomer, or you may lose dignity and basics
> 
> Everyone wants to be a star here but are just fat slobs working regular jobs, could use real people to make traction instead of working guy celebs that are unfit and have nothing to offer
> 
> ...


paintin' with a VERY wide brush ain't ya...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> paintin' with a VERY wide brush ain't ya...


My goal is in the objective


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


Can I help you find the question ?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

No... I'm not that smart and wouldn't understand anyhow... don;t waste your time...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> So climate...tell me how it is different, don't cry explain why your rate is low
> 
> 
> What is your response for drivers ?


Spreak engrish prease!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> No... I'm not that smart and wouldn't understand anyhow... don;t waste your time...


So you responded with ...what? What are you trying to communicate exactly?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> So climate...tell me how it is different, don't cry explain why your rate is low
> 
> 
> What is your response for drivers ?


Rate? You mean my cost, right?

Because I do most of my own work, and I actually understand that my car is my income generator. I treat it well, I don't drive like an idiot.

I also understand how important warming a car up in cold temps is. And that both rubber and metal react differently in different climates.

That's why my costs are so low.

Happy?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Damned if I know... I'm just an active member...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I did post to get y'all riled, but still no answers. So what now ?



hrswartz said:


> Damned if I know... I'm just an active member...


Your still a person, hire someone to make you feel better.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I did post to get y'all riled, but still no answers. So what now ?


Go away? just askin'


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> Go away? just askin'


If you contribute you....nevermind


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey... this stupidity is fun... kinda like ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> Hey... this stupidity is fun... kinda like ignorance is bliss...


So what is answer?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

? Luv ya Jay Dean


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> ? Luv ya Jay Dean


I'f you can't actually respond, why respond?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I'd you can't actually respond, why respond?


Damn that autocorrect


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I think MIT was onto something with the 3.50hr assesment and backtracked because of a "would be" scenario, I would just like to hear it from the pros mouths what costs are what...


Not a pro mechanic by any means, but I can share what I estimate my actual per hour costs are for my 2014 Ford Escape. I stress these are estimated costs because, though I know my direct costs per mile quite well, costs per hour vary with the average number of miles driven per hour while doing rideshare in any specific market. That being said, my vehicle replacement cost is $10,000 (what it was worth based on condition and mileage when I put it into rideshare service). Assuming a useful life of 200,000 miles, I have to earn back that $10,000 over 160,000 miles. 10/160 = $.0625 per mile.
Fuel, oil changes, weekly car wash, tire replacement, brakes, and rideshare gap coverage add another $0.141 per mile, so $0.141 + $0.0625 = $0.2035 direct cost per mile. Assuming an average speed during rideshare driving of 30mph (pretty accurate for my market after factoring in highway miles and time spent parked or city driving) that works out to 30 x $0.2035 = $6.11 per hour. Quite a bit higher than the MIT number you cited, but quite a bit lower than some of the exaggerated cost estimates you will hear. Naturally, unplanned repairs could add slightly to that number.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Damn that autocorrect


Yeah my iPhone Se is silly like that, so what is the answer ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I'f you can't actually respond, why respond?


I'f?

That is a silly iPhone


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah my iPhone Se is silly like that, so what is the answer ?


What's the question... never mind I don't know it anyway... just sayin'


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> so what is the answer ?


Only a fool would make business decisions on a mechanics advice.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Amazing, denial, even after giving an out, so you are making a profit?
This takes stupid to a whole new level, reply



Cableguynoe said:


> Only a fool would make business decisions on a mechanics advice.


Good guy, but dumb as a box of hair


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

I drive for Uber... of course I'm makin' a profit... your not?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> I drive for Uber... of course I'm makin' a profit... your not?


Feel for you man


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

U R welcome...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok im in for fun now, I am a moron  hey guys


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Amazing, denial, even after giving an out, so you are making a profit?
> This takes stupid to a whole new level, reply


Yep. My 2005 car has 321k miles on it. 
Good thing I didn't listen to your lousy master mechanic.

You lose



Jay Dean said:


> Ok im in for fun now, I am a moron :smiles: hey guys


Yep


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Boy this was fun:biggrin:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks


Cableguynoe said:


> Yep. My 2005 car has 321k miles on it.
> Good thing I didn't listen to your lousy master mechanic.
> 
> You lose


Great for you, enjoy the tow of shame, there are exceptions to losers driving beater cars, congrats on that


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Boy this was fun:biggrin:


Was? Shit I'm just getting started


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

ROTFLOL..


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Was? Shit I'm just getting started


A cable guy driving a beater is what you think is a battle? Nothing to see here


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Love these threads....let's shoot for 30 pages by tonight... Will keep me busy in the pig airport pen


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Thanks
> Great for you, enjoy the tow of shame, there are exceptions to losers driving beater cars, congrats on that


The question was if I was making profit. You forgot your own question already?
Respond


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> The question was if I was making profit. You forgot your own question already?
> Respond


Eh you turned into a @@@@ with dumb luck, I hope you ride it out


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Eh you turned into a @@@@ with dumb luck, I hope you ride it out


As do I.

Are you making profit?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Eh you turned into a @@@@ with dumb luck, I hope you ride it out


Let's keep it clean kiddies... profanity is just a weak mind trying to express itself...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> As do I.
> 
> Are you making profit?


A. I'm not trying to be an internet celebrity and B. No, it's a scam. Go away and fool people


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Btw @Jay Dean
Only reason I haven't crushed you like the cockroach that you are after insulting me is because you're not the only one that wants me gone.



Jay Dean said:


> A. I'm not trying to be an internet celebrity


Me neither. Happened overnight i tell ya


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Btw @Jay Dean
> Only reason I haven't crushed you like the cockroach that you are after insulting me is that I'm being watched.
> You're not the only one that wants me gone.
> 
> ...


If this thread gets any more comical I'll p-ss myself!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I am so moved by you, I wish I never had said anything that made you mad lol, can we get mechanics to answer my question instead of cable people that have delusions including their profile picture?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> B. No, it's a scam. Go away and fool people


So what's your excuse?



Jay Dean said:


> that have delusions including their profile picture?


Which one are you in your pic?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> instead of cable people


Cableguy please. Not people.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Wtf is it with this clown not able to a answer a basic question.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> So what's your excuse?
> 
> 
> Which one are you in your pic?


Damn I can't stop laughin' Thanx!!!!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Wtf is it with this clown not able to a answer a basic question.


Why didn't you go to a mechanics forum?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> It was a stupid question all along bro.
> Don't you get it?
> 
> That's why I'm here


Break it down then I'm listening
Parts and labor, all


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Break it down then I'm listening
> Parts and labor, all


-o:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Break it down then I'm listening
> Parts and labor, all


My first post in this lovely thread. 
You don't listen.

There is no answer. 
You might go through 3 transmissions while another with car from same year and same miles doesn't have a single problem.

I've seen it. Lived it.

You're welcome.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> -o:


If you can I am all ears



Cableguynoe said:


> My first post in this lovely thread.
> You don't listen.
> 
> There is no answer.
> ...


Wtf kind of response is that to car trouble? Are you seriously responding with that?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

I hope not... that would be a pretty disgusting sight... just sayin'


Jay Dean said:


> If you can I am all ears


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So be a lame cable guy rideshare driver as a part time ride driver (over 200k) for your maintenance req? Is that what you are comminicating?

Just help me get an idea how this works


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> So be a lame cable guy rideshare driver as a part time ride driver for your maintenance req? Is that what you are comminicating?


Wait what?
That makes zero sense.

Try again please


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wait what?
> That makes zero sense.
> 
> Try again please


It doesn't, you explain


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

??????????????????... someone who is all ears... just thinkin':confusion:

I haven't laughed so friggin' hard in 10 years... This thread is better than a George Carlin routine...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

He Is a good guy

Topic?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Time to see what the rest of the forum is doin'


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

****ers whole post is to bring true enligment to this shit...frustrating


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

for who? the forum or you? just wonderin'


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I just had struts ball joints and tie rod ends put on my Nissan versa and the cost w a front end alignment was $600. We are driving rideshare, if you have to figure depreciation or mechanics pay. You have the wrong car or mechanic....


Did you get a free condom?



jgiun1 said:


> Lol....in my ventures of fixing my car and getting parts I came to the conclusion that advance auto is the worst. They sell you overpriced refurbished parts with a core charge. I bought calipers from them and in one month they looked worse (surface rust from cheap finish) than the rear calipers which were 6 years old and factory. They refurbish metal with cheap coating and replace with new guide pins....they are for sure worse than cheap Chinese parts, and a bad cheap USA parts racket.


Not to mention some branches won't honor their "lifetime" warranty if the parts failure is due to normal use.... Ironically that's why parts fail


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Dude, I really just want a pro or pros to break it down


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Dude, I really just want a pro or pros to break it down


https://exchange.aaa.com/automotive/driving-costs/#.XIhNEagpAzQ
https://www.edmunds.com/chevrolet/equinox/2018/cost-to-own/
Edmunds has them on almost every car made


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So you are making a profit? Explain how


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Who ARE you askin' just askin'


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> Who ARE you askin' just askin'


You, how are you making a profit


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> https://exchange.aaa.com/automotive/driving-costs/#.XIhNEagpAzQ
> https://www.edmunds.com/chevrolet/equinox/2018/cost-to-own/
> Edmunds has them on almost every car made


you got that from a master mechanic or from Google?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> So you are making a profit? Explain how


What's a profit...I make a tax deduction



Cableguynoe said:


> Here's the breakdown:
> Fixing cars costs mucho dinero
> 
> you got that from a master mechanic or from Google?


A master mechanic told me to Google it


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Here's the breakdown:
> Fixing cars costs mucho dinero
> 
> you got that from a master mechanic or from Google?


Trust me dude you are driving Into negative, and hey I am a fan of you're BS


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Trust me dude you are driving Into negative,


And you?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I honestly want to see defense in this


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> And you?


You're


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> You, how are you making a profit


By being independently wealthy I don't have the constraints you have... I drive when I want, as long as I want. That, my dear, turns into profit...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> And you?


I'm here because I miss news tbh


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> By being independently wealthy I don't have the constraints you have... I drive when I want, as long as I want. That, my dear, turns into profit...


Lie
Driving itself is a loss


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

It is a terrible loss, we do it for some crazy reasons let’s be honest


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

ok, now I'm a liar... but remember this little factoid... I know where you live... just sayin'


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> ok, now I'm a liar... but remember this little factoid... I know where you live... just sayin'


I know where I live too......btw I believe in the old time home defense, like the Constitution intended.... My home is protected by cannons


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> It is a terrible loss, we do it for some crazy reasons let's be honest


Same reason we use credit cards. 
Buy now pay later.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

You'll need them...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Same reason we use credit cards.
> Buy now pay later.


Or buy here pay here like a lot of drivers


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Same reason we use credit cards.
> Buy now pay later.


If you weren't such a cool dude I'd hate you, you are a natural storyteller..so **** you


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The cost of owning a car is subjective...
Cars built on Fridays and Mondays aren't built as well

General motors put defective piston rings in the 2011-2017 equinox and is getting sued

Prius egr valve plugs, batteries are outrageous
The list goes on


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Best thing I found was my Russian mechanic...has a fully equipped ASE tools and very good mechanic....charges me friend rates now after 1.5 years.

I no longer worry about cost of anything, just if I can get part delivered to my door quickly.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

My ex says something similar when I stop by. 
But it's not my story's that keep her from hating me.



Jay Dean said:


> If you weren't such a cool dude I'd hate you, you are a natural storyteller..so @@@@ you :smiles:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Best thing I found was my Russian mechanic...has a fully equipped ASE tools and very good mechanic....charges me friend rates now after 1.5 years.


Ase is a certification....


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I want facts to why, want lots of facts


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Best thing I found was my Russian mechanic...has a fully equipped ASE tools and very good mechanic....charges me friend rates now after 1.5 years.
> 
> I no longer worry about cost of anything, just if I can get part delivered to my door quickly.


Those Russians



Jay Dean said:


> I want facts to why, want lots of facts


See my post above for answer to this question


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Ase is a certification....


I know...I meant a ASE certified mechanic shop...big shops


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Facts? What is what


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I know judo
Judo know if I have a crossbow
Judo know if I have a handgun
Judo know if I have a knife
This is the top of the cabinet btw


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Those Russians
> 
> 
> See my previous post for answer to this question


Hey Trump put his trust in Russia and look, he's President from some elite hacking.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Not really speed of topic but


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Not really speed of topic but







This thread went down faster than Nancy kerrigan


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Fan of your style (btw I am hated here) so don't be buddies


Just read 7 pages of shennanigans and now I know why.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Just read 7 pages of shennanigans and now I know why. :smiles:


Welcome to the party sweetheart... You want someone to sing you a lullaby 
Btw, welcome to the forum


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Best of luck man


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Just read 7 pages of shennanigans and now I know why. :smiles:


Who won?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

It's the internet. There are no winners.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> It's the internet. There are no winners.


Give


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Give


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

We all need to dwell get it

It is ok peeps just do your thing


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats on the successful thread J. 

Great accomplishment. Go tell your parents.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> We all need to dwell get it
> 
> It is ok peeps just do your thing


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So what was communicated aside for arrogance ?

I'm a fan of progression


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> So what was communicated aside for arrogance ?
> 
> I'm a fan of progression


My fear of loneliness


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> My fear of loneliness


Really ? That is what you have ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Really ? That is what you have ?


And a beautiful 22 year old wife....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Ok, be safe lol I'll go with a dick


She goes with that I believe.....

Turns out there really are only two things In Texas


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> And a beautiful 22 year old wife....


Yeah that is easy in 2019, how about you actually do something


----------



## Lex Icon (May 7, 2016)

Dowload an app called drivvo and record all your expenses including cleaning, insurance, registration, fuel, servicing, and anything else relevant for your car expenses. The app will breakdown costs for you giving costs and averages per km, per day etc.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah that is easy in 2019, how about you actually do something


Other than be a veteran of foreign affairs
Work 12 and 16 hour shifts

What do you want of me


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Lex Icon said:


> Dowload an app called drivvo and record all your expenses including cleaning, insurance, registration, fuel, servicing, and anything else relevant for your car expenses. The app will breakdown costs for you giving costs and averages per km, per day etc.


Show away hombre


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

How long is a piece of string? :smiles:
Too many variables. But this might help.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Don't forget this gem either


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Don't forget this gem either
> View attachment 304175


Half the price if you just rebuild the battery and only replace the dead cells and you are pretty much good to go again for the same distance more or less. Everyone tries to push you on replacing the battery because of the $$$ mark up they get and the kick backs ect. A refurbish battery is just as good and half the cost.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I had a Prius for 10 years (2006-2016). The car was in a major accident prior to when I bought it, used, and was labelled 'Salvage/Re-Built' on my ownership.
Outside of the a couple of Head Lamps replacement, tires, and wiper blades, I never had any repairs on that car. The CD player crapped out, but the car had BluTooth.
I paid Can$16K (on the road, after tax). It was a 2006 model, fully loaded, nav, leather, etc. etc., with <10K Miles on ODO. 
It was bought from a shop in Ontario that refurb'd Priuses they bought at insurance adjuster auctions.
Ran it to almost 200K Miles. A 60/40 mix of Highway and City driving. I only did 1 break job due to the regen braking conserving the brake pads.
The drive-Battery was still fine, and gas mileage was still excellent when I sold it on Kijiji for 3K.

I wouldn't worry too much about the cost of replacing the battery, at that point you would have saved so much in gasoline that you would be 'far to the good' in terms of Total Cost of Ownership.

In the end, the faithful PRIUS was a gateway to driving electric. It was eventually replaced with Chevy VOLT, while my 2003 Nissan Maxima was replaced with a 2012 Nissan Volt.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had a Prius for 10 years (2006-2016). The car was in a major accident prior to when I bought it, used, and was labelled 'Salvage/Re-Built' on my ownership.
> Outside of the a couple of Head Lamps replacement, tires, and wiper blades, I never had any repairs on that car. The CD player crapped out, but the car had BluTooth.
> I paid Can$16K (on the road, after tax). It was a 2006 model, fully loaded, nav, leather, etc. etc., with <10K Miles on ODO.
> It was bought from a shop in Ontario that refurb'd Priuses they bought at insurance adjuster auctions.
> ...


I had no idea the mileage they actually got....50mpg average....

Comically I'm sitting at 46.3 in my turbo charged Cruze......yawn


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Nope, I think we're the last major center in NA to still not have ridesharing. We're being told we should have it in the fall.


Here's a present for when you do get Uber/Lyft.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Tough question. I’ll chime in and others will throw a very different scenario. 

Driven a 2017 Traverse for 2 years now. 

Oil changes every 10k miles. I procrastinate. 
Fuel. 1 tank a day. 
2 seatbelts. $108 and $274. 
Headlights. Been thru 5 bulbs at $19.41 per bulb (lots of night driving)
1 set of tires. I’ll get called a liar when I give the vehicle odometer. $540
1 dues for taillights. 
1 ac blower motor $100 deductible 
1 purge solenoid $42

Odometer is currently 162k miles. 

Type of vehicle and how you drive plays a large part. I guess I should get a new air filter now. I’ll see if I can blow it out with compressed air. But the brakes still don’t squeak. FYI I drive in Phoenix.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> Tough question. I'll chime in and others will throw a very different scenario.
> 
> Driven a 2017 Traverse for 2 years now.
> 
> ...


Does your traverse have a 2.4 ecotec?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> Tough question. I'll chime in and others will throw a very different scenario.
> 
> Driven a 2017 Traverse for 2 years now.
> 
> ...


Never had problems changing oil for 20-30k miles a long as the oil filter is changed at 12-15k.
You can buy long life headlights which will last at least a couple of years.
Apart from that you seem to be doing quite good.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Is there a possible way to ask (or pay) 5 master mechanics for the true costs involved in rideshare? For let's say 5 different vehicles?


I can give you the revenue and cost breakdown for a paid off 2015 Escalade w/full time livery driver for the tax year '17

Beginning odometer....142,611
Revenue........................$94,878
Total miles......................58,346
$ per mile........................$1.626
Insurance.........................$5324
Fuel (avg 16mpg)............$7674
Maint................................$4098
Lic/Registration................$384
Operational costs........$17,480
Oper cost per mile.......... $.299
Net profit per mile..........$1.327


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

2017 SOMA Tradesman I built, I got a spot welder to build battery packs.
3.5







k total and non registered vehicles used for business see a unique tax deduction


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Fine, you're dead to me now. :smiles:


And me...



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I can give you the revenue and cost breakdown for a paid off 2015 Escalade w/full time livery driver for the tax year '17
> 
> Beginning odometer....142,611
> Revenue........................$94,878
> ...


Paid off yes, but shouldn't the cost of the vehicle be included in any breakdown? just askin' Methinks that if cost of the vehicle was included your net profit would be way down... just sayin' Few of us get Escaldes for free. ?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Does your traverse have a 2.4 ecotec?


Pretty sure Traverse only came w/V6.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Pretty sure Traverse only came w/V6.


Never touched one.... Was simply asking


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

hrswartz said:


> Paid off yes, but shouldn't the cost of the vehicle be included in any breakdown? just askin' Methinks that if cost of the vehicle was included your net profit would be way down... just sayin' Few of us get Escaldes for free. ?


Then just subtract the cost of the vehicle minus any revenue from selling or trading said vehicle at time of business use expiration and divide that number equally into the number of months or years said vehicle is in service.

ie; I purchased (stole) my slightly used Escalade in Feb '15 for $37,000. I paid cash so no financing charges. So far it's been 49 months and the vehicle is still in use. The breakdown now comes to $9061 per year, however with more service miles and the sale of said vehicle yet to occur it's nearly impossible to pinpoint exact cost. Estimate would be said vehicle remains in service till Feb '20 and could sell for $8,000.

Purchase price...................$37,000
Sale price..............................$8,000
Net cost of vehicle.............$29,000
Avg yearly cost....................$5,800


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Not sure, any, I just want to see their take on costs of labor and replacement and how long they think those parts would last and if the rates can keep up etc. Just an idea, I think MIT was onto something with the 3.50hr assesment and backtracked because of a "would be" scenario, I would just like to hear it from the pros mouths what costs are what, I know in my aging car, I'm dumping nothing but money to keep it going, so how much is it really costing nicer cars overall
> 
> And how much are we really making, this stems from the continued rate cutes, I just want facts that can back the rate cuts by U/L's decision


I'm my opinion after having many cars in a lifetime , most cars new or used if properly maintained cost approx $300 per month for the life of the car, with that being said I would say these cars cost approx 20 k to purchase new, before dealer add ons , not an expert , but my reality over 40 years of owning cars, whatever

33 years , sorry I'm a little tipsy


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> Driven a 2017 Traverse for 2 years now.
> 
> Headlights. Been thru 5 bulbs at $19.41 per bulb (lots of night driving)


Try LED headlights instead of regular headlights. They're about the same price, online, and seem to last significantly longer.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

rideshare_driver_roc said:


> Try LED headlights instead of regular headlights. They're about the same price, online, and seem to last significantly longer.


The only problem with led headlights is that led does not produce heat.... Becomes a bit of a problem on a cold environment when it's snowing


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> The only problem with led headlights is that led does not produce heat.... Becomes a bit of a problem on a cold environment when it's snowing


As many cities found out when they switched all of their traffic lights to LED bulbs to save money. Than nothing melted the snow away from the glass.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

I would consider MIT about as accurate as you can get. It's MIT!!! Of course Uber is going to laugh it off.


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> The only problem with led headlights is that led does not produce heat.... Becomes a bit of a problem on a cold environment when it's snowing


They do produce a little heat. I usually get a car wash before driving overnight and have not had any problems in western NY, even during snowstorms. My biggest problem has been snow melting from my windshield heat and then freezing into ice at the bottom of the windshield wiper area and then sticking to the windshield wipers. 
Maybe a small heater with a thermometer added to stop lights, would be more efficient than regular incandescent bulbs.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I just had struts ball joints and tie rod ends put on my Nissan versa and the cost w a front end alignment was $600. We are driving rideshare, if you have to figure depreciation or mechanics pay. You have the wrong car or mechanic....


In the last 4 months I replaced:

Upper/lower ball joints, both sides
Both front wheel hubs (AWD)
Repaired 2 broken exhaust manifold struts
Replaced both front struts
Replaced both rear springs
New muffler
New brake rotor drivers side
Passenger side door latch
2 new front tires
front end alignment

Less than $800 total for everything. The tires were the most expensive ($210) followed by the muffler ($140). If you can't fix your own car then enjoy paying the stealership for questionable work. Even spending $800 in 4 months is STILL less than a new car payment by at least half.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Is there a possible way to ask (or pay) 5 master mechanics for the true costs involved in rideshare? For let's say 5 different vehicles? Contributors opinion in a set up explanation? MIT has their analysis and Uber slammed it, is there a way UP can conduct its own research panel on the topic of true costs? I am taking about asking highly trained mechanics that can realistically explain the true costs of doing rideshare? Since Uber laughed at MIT's study, is it really that hard to find 5 master mechanics to lend or be paid an hour of their time for assessment of parts and labor per hr vs rates accumulated?


It's a nice idea but impossible to do in practice because each car will have variable reliability depending greatly on how service is handled and also because every driver operates their vehicle differently.


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

But on average cars , if properly maintained will last a very long time, if driven like an old man instead of young buck, most reliable cars ( proven out over time ) will go 300k miles no problem even when driven 50k per year for 6 years. Actually one could argue they can go further in less years due to less time decaying when not in use, with that being said , You must be vigilant in your maintenance of your vehicle and the way you drive it. I have three older Toyotas that have over 200 K miles on them and they are driving strong, however they are too old to use with Uber and lift. I do have a younger Toyota though that is a beast


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

justfacts said:


> will go 300k miles no problem


lol NO.

At 300k you've worn out and replaced so many things that you'd have a new car... that's if its not rusted out.

I can think of DOZENS of parts that will never last 300k. Most cars that HAVE gone 300k are owned by people who don't track expenses.

I can guarantee that ball joints, bearings and transmissions will not go 300k on your average 'reliable' car UNLESS you are doing some heavy duty maintenance.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> As many cities found out when they switched all of their traffic lights to LED bulbs to save money. Than nothing melted the snow away from the glass.
> 
> View attachment 304725


This is a small price to pay for the MASSIVE energy savings of a major-cities electricity bill for Traffic Signals.

"Typical incandescent *traffic lights use* 100-watt or 150-watt bulbs that are operating 24 hours a day, utilizing more than 2.4 kilowatt-hours per day. At 8 cents per kilowatt-hour, one intersection can cost almost $600 per year in electricity. "
https://www.c40.org/case_studies/led-traffic-lights-reduce-energy-use-in-chicago-by-85
One possible fix would be to incorporate a small, low-powered oscillator on the glass, and have it run periodically to 'shake off the snow'
(Canon/Nikon cameras uses the same tech for keeping the mirror clean (from dust particles in the air) on the DSLRs)


----------

